# Do you know Camping Sopelana, Bilbao ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at Camping Sopelana about 20 km from Bilbao ?

I'm looking for a winter transit stop and the internet opinions on this one range from the "I'd rather camp on our local municipal rubbish dump " to " We had the best holiday in our lives at this site" type of comment.

We only want it for a couple of nights but it would be interesting to find out what it's really like.

G


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Girzzly, sorry can`t answer your question, however try and visit Castro Urdiales not far from Bilbao, we`ve stayed there a couple of times,and will be there in october, well worth a visit if you like proper Catalan culture..Dave.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

squibnocket said:


> , however try and visit Castro Urdiales not far from Bilbao,.


Thanks Dave, noted, it looks interesting.

Is there a campsite there or aire ? Is it easy to get to Bilbao- specifically the Guggenheim - without the van ?

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
We stayed on this site last year for two nights. It is an adequate site, in a great location, beside the sea and easy access to Bilbao. 
It is very close to the town centre which is a reasonable size.

We went into Bilbao on a Monday, the Guggenheim was closed but it meant that there was easy parking nearby. 

There is a metro into Bilbao from Sopelana too. It was 20e to stay the night in April last year, not sure if it is ACSI because we didn't have ACSI.

No problem recommending it, nothing outstanding in my memory one way or another apart from the beach beside it,

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ca, just what I wanted to hear. It's now on the "definite" list and we'll make sure we arrive so we can do the Guggenheim any other day than Monday.

G


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I can understand why some would say it is untidy, when we stayed (May 09) the rubbish stacked up around the bins over the weekend.

It's fine, not cheap but essential if you want to get into Bilbao. Everyone was very friendly.

It is a compact site and can be a little tight, mainly because of the hedging at the side of the roads.

Twenty to thirty mins walk to the two Metro stations (Sopelena and/or Larrabasterra). The transport system is modern and clean.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Metro_Bilbao_Map.png

Nearby is the quirky Vizcaya Bridge. (Pic below).

The Guggenheim was a good way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Amazing bridge ! We'll stay at Sopelana if only to cross it.

Thanks very much, that's very helpful.

G

Edit: Just been googling the bridge; it was completed in _1893_ and is a World Heritage Site.

Double wow !!

Thanks for the link

G


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

catalan? and there was confused old me thinking it was basque!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't believe we missed that bridge. and we have a thing for bridges!!

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> I can't believe we missed that bridge. and we have a thing for bridges!!
> 
> Ca


Ditto ! We missed the one at La Rochelle though.

Does this one take motorhomes ?

G


----------

